

LinkedIn stealing GMail contacts - xyzzyz

LinkedIn just suggested to add to my network a GMail email address I created 8 years ago, and never used for any purpose (there are 3 mails on that account, all from Google). The only link between that account and my real account is an email I got from Google 8 years ago notifying me that a person invited by me created a GMail account.<p>I never gave a password to my GMail to LinkedIn. I suspect the way they got that contact is by LinkedIn Android app I briefly had installed on my phone two years ago, which somehow grabbed all contacts I had in GMail (the act I never consented to). Is LinkedIn mobile app known to do that?<p>The lesson: if you don&#x27;t want LinkedIn to have all your contacts, the only way is to avoid LinkedIn completely.
======
eugmill
If you're willing to run a custom android rom, Cyanogenmod has a feature
called privacy guard which can blocks apps from accessing your contacts, even
if you grant it permission when installing.

In short, it just feeds an empty data set when the app tries to get your info.

~~~
who8mylunch
Thanks for pointing out this feature of CyanogenMod. I took a look at after
reading your comment and I was really quite surprised at how many apps on my
phone were asking for stuff I didn't think they should have access to. And of
course LinkedIn was one of them too.

------
aroch
This is well known, is it not? LinkedIn has been harvesting user contact
details since the start

~~~
chromano
Correct, also I think they were one of the first to implement something like
that, influencing a lot of other websites to do the same. Bad LinkedIn!

------
dm2
I just assume that all apps, webstites, and companies harvest all the data
they can get their hands on by default, especially LinkedIn. Most clients that
I deal with ask for as much data as possible from apps and sites.

I refuse to even use my LinkedIn account because they offer so much "who
viewed your profile" and apps like Intro (where they basically harvest ALL of
your emails).

